# Screen Help



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I bought a screen a while ago off of eBay and wanted to put it into my car. But I got lazy and side tracked, but now I want to do it. I need some help with how and what I need to connect it. It has two connectors coming from it, one black and the other white. The black connector is connected with a ribbon type cable and the white with two seperate wires. My guess is that the white is the power and ground, and the black is how the screen gets the video signal. 

I would also like to know what type of screen this is. The seller said that it might be a touch screen, but I dont really know what a touch screen would look like out of its caseing.

Pictures can be found here. "My Pics" are the pics I took myself of the screen. And "Seller Pics" are the pics the seller used in his auction.

If everything works out, I plan on connecting it to either a DVD player or one of those video game systems that has 70 games.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

did they give you any type of wiring harness?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nope. All they said was that it is a Samsung screen. I tried emailing Samsung, but got no reply. I think I might try to wire it up through the cigarete lighter to see if it comes on. I only paid around $20 for it, so it isnt a big lost if it doesnt work.


----------

